
Ask: What would you do/make if you never had to monetize it? - icky
What crazy, wonderful ideas would you implement if your income came from a different source (such as a day job), and, as such, you simply wanted to make things people want, but didn't have the pressure to monetize?
======
byrneseyeview
I would start a derivatives trading firm specializing in securitizing consumer
products. First: a gasoline-contract, so people could hedge their gas
purchases for the expected life of any car they bought (and never care about
gas again -- until it was time to buy a new car). Then, personal market-
makers, which would, e.g., try to buy more of foods you liked when they were
cheap, suggest alternative venues for entertainment and dining, etc. This
would allow people to 'sketch' their demand curves for lots of goods, solving
part of the socialist calculation debate and allowing me and my friends to
spend our time doing something besides being obnoxious libertarians.

Interesting problems this could solve: over-investment and under-use of
transportation (lease your bike to a courier from 9, when you arrive at work,
until 5, when you leave -- charging a different leasing rate depending on the
reputation of the courier, of course); estimating the effects of changes in
excise taxes; having a better idea of when it's worth it to spend X minutes
for a Y% chance to save $Z; etc.

~~~
DXL
Great idea. Why do you think it is unmonetizable?

------
ericb
Evolutionary algorithms to create music (attached to libraries for sound
generation and modification, drum beat, samples, etc) fronted by a reddit-like
vote-up, vote-down system for the output of different algorithms. I'd try out
different strategies for evolving things.

I'd focus on electronica or something without vocals initially. Each
"subreddit" would be focused around the evolved algorithms for a different
theme (trance, house, etc.)

Maybe there's something like this out there, but I'd play with it anyway...

~~~
byrneseyeview
You should work with this guy: <http://www.electricsheep.org/>

~~~
spot
thanks :) i am looking for a collaborator for sonification. fyi i have
monetized electric sheep: <http://hifidreams.com> this is just taking off in
the art world: it's now permanently hosted on moma.org and i just got the
cover of Leonardo. if you sell your startup, you might even be able to afford
it ;)

~~~
byrneseyeview
Whoa! Apologies for accidentally pimping you out without your permission.

By the way, how much of it is evolved versus designed? Do you still seed new
patterns? Are there any patterns that don't seem to evolve and have to be
designed?

------
Locke
I'm doing this right now, with a game site devoted to multi-player turn-based
strategy games. It's still a small site (as far as the number of players go)
and I'm sure it _could_ be monetized, but I doubt it'd make much money right
now. Certainly not enough to put it outside the realm of just doing this for
fun.

The site's Vying Games (vying.org) if you want to check it out. : ))

~~~
jkkramer
Nice. Some of your games use a Go board -- are you planning to implement Go
itself at some point?

I develop a Go web app myself in my spare time: <http://eidogo.com/>. It's
more for studying and bot-playing than multi-player, though.

I decided that since I'd probably never make more than a pittance off it, I'll
just give it all away for free and open the source. At least it makes for a
good resume item to show off my JavaScript chops.

~~~
Locke
I like your site, it's very nice. I've been learning Go, so now I have another
toy to play with. : ))

I plan to add games like Go and Chess eventually. I've tried to focus on
mostly lesser known games so far. The Go and Chess communities are very well
served, and I'm not sure I could add much for those communities.

Some of my site is open source, btw. The ruby libraries that implement the
game rules and bots is available at:

<http://vying.org/dev/public>

The server itself is closed source, but I plan on adding a well defined http
api for outside apps to play there this coming week.

------
ambition
A bittorrent plugin for firefox with no UI. e.g. downloading a torrent has the
exact same interaction as downloading a file over HTTP. Seeding == leaving it
in your downloads list, advanced power user preferences are tucked in an
about: page.

Bittorrent for the masses.

~~~
falsdf20293
I had the almost exact same idea, I also wanted to automatically convert any
website into a torrent. It would be P2P browsing and the end of slashdotting
small websites. Spikes in hits would not bring anyone down. But then I got a
job at a biotech startup.

~~~
andreyf
Another solution to this idea is FreeNet, but it doesn't seem to be catching
on as well as the creators had wished:

<http://freenetproject.org/>

~~~
jauco
I talked to some people who wrote code for it a while back, and it's actually
a lot more important than us western-free-state-inhabitants might think. Over
50 % of the world has more or less of a dictatorship, and that estimate was
not including russia. Dictatorships imply no free press, not even free face to
face communication. No knowledge of how the government works. A continuous
filter in the back of your head that judges whether you'll get into trouble
for saying what you say.

Freenet not only guarantees load balancing, but more importantly untracability
of file storage and originator.

~~~
shiranaihito
Are you sure about that 50% ?

~~~
jauco
yep, it surprised me as well. Here is a picture of the world with an
indication of freedom:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Democracyindex2.png> This picture is a bit
more pessimistic than the one I have in my book.

------
Raphael
Something blurring the lines further between Pac-Man and pie charts.

~~~
SwellJoe
You could totally monetize the hell out of that idea.

------
pg
A new dialect of Lisp.

------
gcv
I want to work on two things.

1\. Technological improvements for human vision. I have a very special friend
who lost vision in one eye because of a detached retina and the failure of
ophthalmology to repair it and rewire it to the optic nerve. I want to help
her, and other people in the same predicament.

2\. Energy. Clean, renewable, highly efficient energy is the most important
problem humans have to solve today (IMO). The usual suspects of solar, wind,
waves, and "clean" biofuels only make economic sense because of government
subsidies, and that situation stinks. We need radically new ideas.

------
TheWama
One day I'd like to start one or more schools based on the Monitorial (not
Montessori) approach (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitorial_schools>).

It takes a good amount of capital and respect to start a school and have
people trust you to apply an uncommon (though potentially very beneficial)
approach to schooling on their kids, so in the mean time I'm trying to earn
that respect/capital.

------
nextmoveone
I would do more hardware based kind of stuff.

I would want to work on life/work/web integration. Like cross referencing
gallons of gas in your car, with the number of gallons expected to burn on the
way home, and anticipate the next time you will need a fill up, while checking
your bank account balance, and having a web interface to do ALL of this.

Making things like a webcam you pin on to your kid that is also a gps tracker
that will let you see what your kid see's at pre-school.

Stuff like that.

 _Note:_ I would have to learn a lot of stuff to make these things happen.

------
antiismist
The "free" facebook.

\- no ads, period

\- all personal info is held under the watchful eye of a seperate, non-profit
org that ensures no personal info is ever shared with third parties

\- you can delete your own account whenever you want, and you won't get
hassled. An actual deletion of your data, too

\- all source code is open source, and people can contribute whatever features
they want

~~~
frankus
What "special sauce" does Facebook have that couldn't be implemented as a
self-installed "plugin" on a personal web site?

\- It'd be nice to be able to plug my favorite artist/author/etc. So I'd vote
for whatever ads the profile owner wants to put on his/her profile.

\- Why not have each person's data held under the watchful eye of the hosting
provider they're already with?

\- Last I checked you can delete your 1and1/dreamhost/whatever account any
time you want by no longer paying them.

\- And it could be a GPLed project.

~~~
antiismist
I think these are interesting points, and the dream project would have to be
syndicatable so hackers could roll their own pages as you suggest.

The issue is that facebook is great because so many people are on it. So for
the dream project to work, it has to be really easy to set up. I am guessing
that the average user does not want to grab a dreamhost account, install
software, etc.

~~~
wmf
While you're not monetizing things, you might as well create a new Web server
OS where it's actually easy to install applications.

~~~
icky
It's called Debian. ;-)

~~~
wmf
Does apt-get have a Web 2.0 interface? I'm not aware of one.

~~~
icky
No, but in web 3.0 everything will be in visual text-mode, so aptitude is your
best bet. ;)

------
ovi256
Ohh... I would add another signal to traffic lights (think a blinking light of
some sort) to signal that an ambulance is coming in from behind, and that you
need to get out of the way. Combined with adequate intersection routing (block
perpendicular direction, clear upcoming road as mentioned) and an expert AI to
plan the path to clear, it would speed up emergency responders. What do you
think?

------
falsestprophet
Two girls at the same time.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
A jump to conclusions mat. There'd be this mat, with various conclusions on
it, and you could jump to them.

~~~
tlrobinson
That's the worst idea I've ever heard in my life, Tom.

~~~
andreyf
I miss the old news.YC :(

------
falsdf20293
A better wikipedia. One where every article is cryptographically signed by the
author and there is only ONE author. Articles are then user moderated up or
down like here.

I also wouldn't exclude anything and would allow articles of any length and
detail.

I imagine the end result would be something very much like wikipedia as the
community would vote wikipedia-like articles to the top.

But vandalism would be impossible and every encyclopedia style article could
link into a much longer article on the same subject. Known authors could sign
their articles. So Linus could write something about Git, but the community
could still vote some git's article higher then Linus.

~~~
derefr
As long as there can be group and "public/everyone" keys, I'm sold. That is,
one "user" could in fact be a single user, or it could represent a
collaboration between any number of known or unknown users. (Even if you don't
like it, people would still manage to do it this way somehow. May as well make
it easy to exchange/publish keys to other users on the site.)

Alternately, one could sign a modification of an article rather than the
article itself, allowing for one of the greatest benefits of Wikipedia: the
three thousand pedants correcting everyone else's spelling, grammar,
punctuation and word usage.

------
herdrick
I think I would build software and robotics tools for the handicapped
intelligent. I'm blown away by what some people have done recently with
computing for autistic people. Unlocking minds. Does it get any better?

I'd rather make an impact in space exploration, but I'm not sure how an
individual would do that, yet. But I'm watching Cringely.

------
alex_c
Online 3D games. There's something incredibly satisfying about crafting a
living, breathing world one line of code at a time.

I don't think I could be happy working for a games company (I have a few
friends who do, and they confirm what I fear - it sucks all the joy out of it,
especially when you have to start from the bottom), and if I worked on it on
my own it would likely be too ambitious for me to finish in any reasonable
amount of time, so I would never expect to pay the bills that way.

It also wouldn't be "things people want", but just "things I want".

------
Xichekolas
An alternative to hierarchical file systems.

~~~
dkokelley
I've been thinking recently about that too. It's inefficient to use a
traditional folder/file system, at least for your personal documents (for
system and program files I think they're better off the original way.)

What about folders that represent tags? I could tag a file (say a picture)
with Danny (my name), Vacation, and 2007. The system creates 4 "folders" as we
understand them, each one labeled with a tag, and the final one labeled as
"images" or something similar (whatever the file type is). You could open the
"images" folder and see the image, along with all other images. You could
drill down further into images>vacation and see all files tagged with both
images and vacation. You will also see additional folders for other items that
have additional tags and fit in the images>vacation tag.

You could also get to the same file by going into the "Danny" folder, to see
all files tagged with "Danny,"

It's a little difficult to explain, and I'm sure that what I'm trying to
express is already being developed by someone, but either way, it is a more
efficient system than what we already have. No more annoying shortcuts and
restrictive folders.

~~~
staticshock
I've considered this idea myself, previously, and I like it a lot. The beauty
is that if you go to \Images\Vacation\2005, it's the same as going to
\2005\Vacation\Images, so you can access your files in an intuitive way no
matter which train of thought got you there.

The only thing I haven't been able to figure out is how to represend these
tags as directories. You shouldn't see them all at the top level, that'd be
pretty crowded.

~~~
Xichekolas
I always just thought you'd index the tags and search on them.

------
mosburger
bread.

seriously. i think i would own a bakery.

~~~
astine
Good for you. Really good, fresh bread, is a treat that not enough people
appreciate.

~~~
strey
My aunt and uncle opened a private bakery where they bake bread mainly for
friends. It's really good stuff. I, for one, appreciate freshly baked bread.

~~~
LostInTheWoods
an ice-cream shop would be neat too

~~~
strey
a candy store! with all kinds of crazy inventive candy! With a big gingerbread
house just for you:)

~~~
strey
I guess he never read Hansel and Gretel.

The candy store would be really cool, IMO. Has anyone ever read Chitty Chitty
Bang Bang? Of course you've read Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. If I ever
did a startup, the whole point would be to earn enough money to open something
like that, or maybe a toy company. I'd want enough money that I wouldn't have
to bow to market forces and could make candy and toys that are actually good
(Lego RIP).

------
justindz
I'm doing that as we speak. A semi-social site for poetry writers with
revisions, diff, textile markup, blah blah.

Poetry and monetize don't go in the same sentence.

------
cturner
A music performance simulator. The interface would be a bit like command and
conquer, but instead of ordering troops around, you'd be setting up violin
sections, and mixing recordings of chorister's voices.

The Nintendo orchestra simulator is a taste, but my dreams were/are far
bolder.

Something nice - there is huge crossover in the latin used through much of the
choral repertoire. Thus, it's a nicely defined group of samples you would have
to record for each singer - would probably only take a couple of hours per
singer to get to a point where their voice would slot in and be in effect
generic. Perhaps you could break down constonants and 'cambridge vowells' and
come up with an even simpler and more flexible sample set.

If money were no object I'd also buy a second-hand stone church, build a house
on the back, take up serious lessons and se if I could find a way to get an
apprenciceship as an organ builder. Maybe get into choral conducting and try
and bring music to people who have talent but haven't had the sort of
childhood full of exposure. I'd read a lot of economics. I'd like to think I'd
get more exercise.

Oh - I'd also like to work on an interaction engine at the same level as HTML
but far more advanced. I think Silverlight and an Adobe project are trying to
address this at the moment, but we really need something that's free software
and has a lot of the simplicity of HTML without its suckiness (and with better
asynchronous event support).

The great thing is that there's so much money washing around the world today
that I'm working full time and still getting plenty of time to explore
ambitions that are not too far removed from what I've listed above - and what
I have written there is my ideal. Computers are stupidly powerful; demand for
geeks is high; there are lots of people doing neat stuff with music.

------
simplegeek
Product design. Cool widgets. For example, I would love to design a widget
that can show me meaning of a word, in different languages, once placed over
book, road-signs, billboards, LCDs and etc. Ultra-portable dictionary. So,
it's going to be product design, just for fun. We're not talking about any
moolah ;)

~~~
dcurtis
I was just thinking about how awesome it would be to have a Command-Control-D
for real life. Reading books sucks without it.

------
bokonist
\- An AI that could play GO \- A documentary on trying to create a startup in
a highly regulated industry ( like healthcare) \- Educational games to teach
math skills ( and not drill style, a game that would teach actual concepts) \-
A WikiBook on relationships \- A free university (in person, not online)

------
jeffrese
I would watch movies, eat cheese and drink wine.

~~~
m0nty
You are French and I claim my $5. ;)

------
halo
Slightly crazy idea that I'm not sure is practical, but still... create a new
JavaScript-like Prototype-based language with all of JS's design quirks fixed,
implement it in JavaScript so it can be used widely in-browser then finally
attempt to get browsers to implement it natively.

------
iamwil
A way to tell where my friends are, and direct them as to where to go and what
to do. Kinda like remote control your friends when you're stuck at the office,
or if you were the only one that didn't get to go on the vacation.

A "keyboard" that changes is form and texture to be different interfaces.

~~~
strey
Friends: The RTS

------
jgr
I second robots; but more like "waldoes", generic amplification of my human
capacities, on a bigger-than-me (backhoe), stronger-than-me (force amplifier
to assist my neuromuscular degeneration), or tinyier-than-me
(microfabrication) bases. Make them available and plentiful.

A language translation system like Reasoning, Inc's "Refine", but intended to
swallow code from ANY language, including it's libraries, factor and globally
optimize, and emit code in any other language. With some tool that points out
"routine A" is a not quite complete (errors or omissions) implementation of
"routine B". Eventually, using the accumulated library of code, produce a goal
(constraint) based language that asks interactive questions, to produce new
programs.

------
frankus
De-cheezify my weight-sensing electric skateboard:

<http://3wdm.blogspot.com/2006/01/faq.html>

Actually I need to re-build it because some crackhead stole the first one on
the way back from the Maker Faire last year.

------
Prrometheus
A nonprofit society to study and develop geoengineering solutions to global
warming so that humanity has an emergency safety device in case of a runaway
global temperature feedback effect.

------
rcoder
I'd work on a free, secure set of tools for the IT needs of non-profit
organizations. Hosted and LiveCD/appliance deployment options, and containing
a full, truly usable stack for CRM, fundraising, event planning, and
publishing.

There's interesting work going on in the problem space, (CiviCRM being the
500lb. gorilla) but no free turnkey solutions I know of. Some organizations
literally have to beg to scrape up the money for a basic web hosting account,
so monetization of the platform would be tough.

~~~
Xichekolas
Google released something for non-profits today...

<http://www.google.com/nonprofits/>

Not sure if it does all they need, but ironic timing.

~~~
rcoder
Google only provides the apps for free to 501(c)(3) organizations, not
501(c)(4) or PAC groups. Unfortunately, many of the groups doing (IMHO) the
most interesting, progressive non-profit work aren't eligible for C3 status,
since they do some amount of political lobbying and campaign work.

------
Kaizyn
An open social graph where each user owns their own data that would 1) keep
that data protected, 2) let the user decide which parts of their data is
visible to the web applications of their choosing, and 3) not able to be
exploited by the likes of Microsoft and Google to better merchandise to users.
This type of system will never get built because there's only money in using a
user's data against them and users won't pay out of pocket for such a service.

~~~
frankus
Sounds like something closer to a social graph plugin for people that already
have a personal web site.

You might be able to make money at this by offering a no-hassle hosted version
for the lazy, and give away the API and GPLed reference implementation.

------
roundbrackets
I'd go to school and take all sorts of different classes on all sorts of
different topics. I'd love to go to school for the rest of my life.

------
tjr
Text adventure games, a la Infocom.

~~~
strey
My friend and I want to create a roguelike. We hacked stone soup a little,
then ran out of time.

I'm interested in EAs like ericb, and want to see, if combined with human
creativity, they can produce interesting creatures.

Also, once I have time, I've thought of implementing a MUD in scheme so that
it is reprogrammable by the players. I'd use kawa so they also have the power
of the java libraries.

~~~
strey
If I made the scheme mud, would anyone find it interesting? Or is that sort of
thing old hat with this crowd?

------
jimm
1) Music (writing and performing).

2) Writing fiction.

3) Create a programming language.

4) Audio "visualization" of complex data. It's an idea I've had for a long
time: turn multi-dimensional data into sound (not necessarily musical) using
pitch, rhythm, overtones, beats, and many other parameters. I figure our
brains might be able to parse sounds easier than images for certain kinds of
data.

------
russ
Exactly what I would make if I _did_ have to. First priority is to build
something you're going to love working on.

------
petercooper
Exactly what I already did. All of the things I've created that have ended up
making me lots of money weren't created out of a need to monetize them. I make
things I want or need and then monetize them later when I need to, if they
take off. Starting something JUST to make money is a mug's game.

------
iamdave
I've always wanted to start a taxi service. Nothing really special about that,
except I'd let the people drive to their destinations (provided they had a
license).

ALL kinds of risks there with insurance and what not, but it's mostly just a
crazy out of the box, but a bit too optimistic fantasy.

------
michaelneale
I think Arc - the 100 year language is a pretty noble aim. Just the idea that
a programming language could be useful all that time - thats a pretty big step
forward for technology. And its not likely to be any commercial motivation
that causes it to come about.

------
mattmaroon
This article actually gave me the best non-programming related startup idea
I've ever had. I wrote a blog entry to answer this question, then realized the
idea was so good that I might want to hold on to it. Now I'm unsure whether or
not to post.

~~~
icky
If you're really going to build it, then keep it. If it's something you want
to _exist_ , and you aren't really going to build it, then post it.

------
Prrometheus
Space ships.

------
juanpablo
Robots. Intelligent, self-sufficient, house-keeping robots. I know, that would
be pretty easy to monetize... but it would take me decades to build. (and
it'll be done by Trevor Blackwell long before).

so... 2nd option.

A better web.py web site.

------
iamwil
Oh if we're really fantasizing: A swarm of micro-aerial vehicles for house
surveillance--or speed trap detection.

I'd also like to build a missile pack to shoot missile plumes from, like on
the MechWarrior Vulture or Gundam.

------
soxos
A bittorrent enabled browser that would automatically scale and act as a
backup for what users browsed... course the trick would be to prevent cache
poisoning and keeping posts going to the proper place.

------
aristus
A network of _independent_ , redundant, internet archives.

~~~
Kaizyn
What would you do with them? And why would more than one be needed?

~~~
aristus
They'd do what libraries do: collect and preserve. Several already exist, like
archive.org and Google cache. But Google's cache exists for Google's purposes.
Archive.org is often forced to take down material, especially since the DMCA.
You need a real decentralized network that is both lawyer- and disaster-
resistant.

It is impossible for, say, the New York Times to change or obliterate what it
printed on some day in 1997. For NYT.com it's a simple as a mouseclick and a
letter. That means there is no such thing as "public record" on the internet.
Public record is the basis of a literate society.

~~~
royce
You might also want to take a look at LOCKSS (I'm not affiliated; just thought
it was interesting):

"LOCKSS (Lots of Copies Keep Stuff Safe) is an international non-profit
community initiative that provides tools and support so libraries can easily
and cost-effectively preserve today’s web-published materials for tomorrow’s
readers."

Currently OpenBSD-based, but I think that I heard that they are looking to
migrate to FreeBSD to take advantage of ZFS.

<http://www.lockss.org/lockss/>

~~~
aristus
That's a beautiful thing. Thank you. It's shrewd to get traditional libraries
involved -- they pay for subscriptions and Lexis already, and they are much
harder politically to sue down.

------
Prrometheus
Local Social Software - chat rooms, bulletin boards, and other programs that
are meant to facilitate realspace interactions rather than replace them. An
example is Craigslist, another is a chat room that only works for people
currently inside a certain coffeehouse or living in a certain neighborhood.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=142469>

------
yariv
An open source search engine written in Erlang.

------
andr
a social network for fictional people. like facebook except you don't have to
feel guilty when you lie about everything

~~~
sabat
AvatarNet. They start off based loosely on your personality but self-develop
and become independent over time.

~~~
sabat
BTW I would seriously like to work on this someday.

~~~
sabat
I love it when people vote small, well-meant comments like this down. Thx man.

------
DanielBMarkham
Once I conquer the known universe and establish domination over the laws of
physics, I'd like to run a sub shop. On the beach.

People walk in wearing t-shirts and flip-flops, I make them a sandwich, and
they go away happy. Immediate gratification for both of us, plus I get to
invent cool sandwiches. And fresh bread too!

------
storymash
I created StoryMash.com

~~~
amywellis
Awesome!

------
ovi256
Inquisitor for Firefox. But I do not know much XUL. So please... anyone. Do
you want a great idea? Here it is.

~~~
icky
XUL is actually not that much harder than HTML. You should learn it, if that's
all that's keeping you from doing it.

------
joshwa
What I'm doing now is pretty much recreational:

<http://lunchmapr.com/>

The thing I'd build if I _really_ had nothing else to do would be a shift-swap
webapp for my food coop ( <http://foodcoop.com/> ).

------
aswanson
A play, with the accompanied score.

------
sanj
What I'm doing now.

------
nostrademons
A programming language. And possibly a peer-to-peer filesharing network using
it.

~~~
SwellJoe
That's what Tsumobi were working on last time I talked to them (and the
programming language part was already well under way).

~~~
nostrademons
Tsumobi was doing a platform for mobile apps last I talked to them (which was
close to a year ago). Is the programming language + P2P network part of that
project, or have they switched directions?

~~~
SwellJoe
Yes, the language and P2P was part of it. The platform, it turns out, required
a new language (don't ask me how that math works...but I saw the language with
my own two eyes--sort of a Ruby/JavaScript hybrid running on the mobile JVM).

------
thereisnospoon
A cruise missile with a 2 Ton anti-personell warhead that homes in on anyone
who utters the words "I voted for Bush."

------
hernan7
An open-source (hardware) synthesizer.

------
acangiano
An entirely free of charge University with top notch research facilities and
professors.

------
rokhayakebe
an virtual programmer ie a software or call it AI that creates software based
on my desire. so i will give simple specification and it will turn it into
software, i can refine the code, save, go back to previous version....

~~~
byrneseyeview
I think this describes every programming language, for some value of 'simple'.

~~~
rokhayakebe
show me a software that can turn "go into my facebook account and pull the
pictures that are tagged fun" into a working application. Think what natural
language does for search. i want the same thing for programing.

------
superhelix
I would open a scuba club.

------
wumi
revolutionize the fishing industry in Africa

------
astine
People

------
revorad
paintings and songs.

------
giles_bowkett
guys, you need to just build this shit, and then figure out a way to monetize
it. finding out what people pay for and then building it is doing it
backwards. I mean you have to do it when you have to, but start with this page
and build what you want, then find a way to sell it, that's how to do it.

------
strey
An absolutely huge fort/jungle gym built over a enormous pool and trampoline.
Also a really wide, long, steep water slide with ramps.

